# The sims freeplay wont work



## unknow451 (May 10, 2012)

When i run it, it shows white screen for a while then force closes, can someone tell me why?


----------



## ener156 (May 5, 2013)

Okay so for the past hour ive known how to fix the sims freeplay but the effect left is annoying.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
FIX- All you need is -LCD DENSITY changer. (free in playstore) (not exact name)
Change the LCD DPi to 240.
REBOOT
And sims works. Its annoying because the screen is not fitted for that exact dpi. my lock screen doesnt show 100%
I dont see a back button.
And my UI is changed. (im ok with that, i just really need a home, and back button etc)
If anyone figures a way around this please tell me.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

ener156 said:


> Okay so for the past hour ive known how to fix the sims freeplay but the effect left is annoying.
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> FIX- All you need is -LCD DENSITY changer. (free in playstore) (not exact name)
> Change the LCD DPi to 240.
> ...


 You really need to contact the developer of the game, the native DPI of the touchpad is 160 so changing to 240 is going to cause all kinds of weird problems. Developer is the only one who is going to be able to help you with an answer to your problem.


----------

